# Vintage Fotos - braunstichig...



## KaiXXX (18. Januar 2003)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie der Fachbegriff für diese "vergilbten Schwarz/Weiss" Fotos ist, die nur Brauntöne haben. Vintage Look sozusagen.

Ausserdem suche ich Möglichkeiten, Fotos selber auf diese Art zu bearbeiten. Kennt jemand noch gute Tricks oder Plugins, Kratzer/Störungen hinzuzufügen, so dass das Bild wirklich so aussieht, als ob man ein 50 Jahre altes Foto vor sich hätte?

Danke

KaiXXX


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. Januar 2003)

klick mich

Das von dir gesuchte Stichwort heißt "Sepia".

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## KaiXXX (18. Januar 2003)

Danke!

Hast du noch was zum Thema Kratzer auf der Pfanne?

Gruss

KaiXXX


----------



## Jan Seifert (18. Januar 2003)

da 
oder
hier 


mfg


----------

